# conducteur / chauffeur



## s157steven

Quelle est la difference?


----------



## Aoyama

Il y en a plusieurs, selon le contexte, mais simplement :
.chauffeur s'entendra pour un _métier_ (celui de conduire une personne dans une voiture qui n'appartient pas au chauffeur).
.conducteur s'entendra pour celui qui conduit *sa* voiture.


----------



## rolmich

Je suis d'accord avec toi à 50%.
Oui pour le métier de chauffeur (_chauffeur de maître, de taxi etc..)_
Le conducteur est celui qui conduit (pas forcément le propriétaire de la voiture).


----------



## gabbby

Ne parle t 'on pas du conducteur d'engin de travaux, et du conducteur de train ? Pourtant se sont des métiers.


----------



## janpol

on utilise chauffeur quand on parle d'un bus ou d'un camion


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je crois qu'à l'origine, le chauffeur était celui qui entretenait un feu (de forge par exemple). Puis avec les chauffeurs-mécaniciens des engins à vapeur, le terme s'est semble-t-il peu à peu confondu avec le conducteur.


----------



## tilt

C'est ce que j'ai entendu dire aussi.

Reste qu'effectivement, _chauffeur _est une profession qui consiste à conduire des gens, alors qu'un _conducteur_ est simplement une personne qui est en train de conduire. Comme l'a souligné Gabbby, on parle aussi de _conducteur _pour certaines professions, mais dans d'autres contextes que l'automobile.


----------



## yannalan

Dans les trains en France,on parle d'*agent de conduite*.


----------



## Lacuzon

Entre eux, ils s'appellent également mécaniciens, _le mécanicien du 27680 est demandé au poste ..._


----------



## Aoyama

> Le conducteur est celui qui conduit (pas forcément le propriétaire de la voiture).


J'ai voulu faire simple. Le conducteur peut évidemment conduire un véhicule qui n'est pas à lui, mais alors il le fera _pour lui_ (pour son travail, pour un déplacement personnel), par opposition au chauffeur qui "conduira' une personne ...
Pour "agent de conduite", "mécaniciens", "conducteurs d'engins, de travaux" etc, oui, bien sûr.


> on utilise chauffeur quand on parle d'un bus ou d'un camion


pas vraiment une règle : il est bien écrit "défense de parler au _conducteur_" et aussi "les voyageurs sont tenus d'obtempérer aux injonctions du _conducteur_" (RATP).


> Je crois qu'à l'origine, le chauffeur était celui qui entretenait un feu (de forge par exemple). Puis avec les chauffeurs-mécaniciens des engins à vapeur, le terme s'est semble-t-il peu à peu confondu avec le conducteur.


Oui, il y a aussi la théorie du "chauffeur" (employé) qui faisait chauffer le moteur en tournant la manivelle ...
Et on ne parle pas du "chauffer" votre femme à la maison de nos cousins québécois ...


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "chauffeur d'autocar" ou seulement "conducteur d'autocar" est possible?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour coriandre,
[…]


> En France, les chauffeurs de transports en commun se désignent de plus en plus comme « conducteurs » et non plus comme « chauffeurs », suivant en cela les appellations de la convention collective urbaine


 À mon avis on peut en effet dire les deux.
Dans mon cas, si on fait référence au métier/transports en commun je dirais :  _chauffeur d'autocar/autobus.
_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Entre _chauffeur_ et _conducteur_, il y a davantage faux changement que véritable évolution. La formule consacrée dans les bus a toujours été _défense de parler au chauffeur_, et n'importe quel usager s'adressera à lui en lui disant _chauffeur_ ou _monsieur_ et jamais _conducteur_. Si quelqu'un vous dit qu'il attend son chauffeur, vous comprendrez tous, alors que vous n'entendrez jamais personne dire qu'il attend son conducteur. Même s'il s'agit d'un proche qui vous conduit à la gare, vous l’appellerez en plaisantant ou amicalement votre chauffeur, sans aucune connotation de domesticité, et jamais votre conducteur. S'agissant de la conduite d'un véhicule, on ne dit - je parle de l'usage et non pas des formulaires administatifs - _conducteur_ que pour les conducteurs de trains et les conducteurs d'engin, comme déjà dit au message #4. Dans un article de presse racontant un accident de la route, on parle toujours ou presque des chauffeurs et jamais ou presque des conducteurs.

Le terme général consacré par l'usage, c'est bien le chauffeur et cet usage demeure.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


Logospreference-1 said:


> La formule consacrée dans les bus a toujours été _défense de parler au chauffeur_


Je n'en suis pas sûr. Ici un pdf du service d'Évreux, _chauffeur_ y est absent : 





> parler au conducteur


 (2 fois).
Ici, le texte de l'arrêté du 16 décembre 2003, _chauffeur_ y est absent :





> porte en gros caractères l'interdiction de parler au conducteur sans nécessité


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Atchèque.

Ah, mais ces documents, qui usent de termes administratifs, ne sont que de l'époque de l'euro. Je ne crois pas qu'un usage qui ne date que de l'euro puisse être dit un usage consacré.
Un élément qui entre en jeu est celui de la langue administrative à destination du public. La tendance actuelle est à primer la langue administrative, alors qu'anciennement, me semble-t-il, elle préférait, dans les inscriptions courtes à destination du public, utiliser la langue usuelle, ce qui est logique : il faut savoir ce qu'on veut. On peut m'inscrire partout _défense de parler au conducteur_, j'ai toujours sous les yeux les inscriptions dans tous les bus ou autres cars de ligne _défense de parler au chauffeur_ ou peut-être _il est interdit de parler au chauffeur_.

Comme ces inscriptions sont réglementaires, les compagnies ou régies de transports en commun sont bien obligées d'écrire la formule réglementaire. Si demain le texte dit qu'il faut écrire d_éfense de parler à l'agent de conduite_, elles suivront. Que tout le monde suive, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## atcheque

J'admets ceci : arrêté du 3 août 2007 :


> Article 7
> Au point 1.1 de l'annexe 3 de l'arrêté du 2 juillet 1982, le terme : « chauffeur » est remplacé par : « conducteur »


Dans mon subconscient, seul _conducteur_ est resté (je suis plus vieux que ces directives européennes  )


----------



## Nicomon

Et cet homme,  si on lui demande ce qu'il fait dans la vie, est-ce qu'il répond : « _chauffeur d'autobus_ » ou « _conducteur d'autobus_ » ?

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut - comme d'autres avant moi - c'est le métier que j'associe à _« chauffeur ». 
_
Par curiosité, j'ai cherché sur Termium l'équivalent anglais pour voir ce qu'ils suggèrent en français.
Comme je le croyais, les deux options sont données.   Voir la fiche 2 sur cette page.

J'avoue qu'au féminin, je trouve « conductrice » plus heureux que « chauffeuse » .
Mais sinon je dis « chauffeur ».  Comme eux : 





> - La nouvelle convention collective des *chauffeurs d'autobus *du transporteur Transdev est d'une durée de 4 ans. – 15 février 2015
> - La grande majorité des 77 *chauffeurs d'autobus* du Conseil inter municipal de transport de la Vallée-du-Richelieu (CITVR) ont accepté, le 15 novembre, une nouvelle convention collective négociée avec l'aide d'un conciliateur.  – 4 février 2015
> - Convoqués en assemblée générale dimanche après-midi, les *550 chauffeurs* de la Société de transport de Laval (STL) ont entériné l’entente de principe survenue entre leur syndicat et la direction fin octobre.  – 17 novembre 2014


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il est certain que _conducteur_ présence l'avantage de faciliter la féminisation. Si tel est le but il est louable, on peut suivre, je peux suivre, mais autant le dire. Attention, car même dans des conventions associant les partenaires sociaux les considérations sexistes aussi bien qu'anti-sexistes, ou ne serait-ce que protectrices, conservatrices, isolationnistes, identitaires, peuvent jouer, et ce dans les deux sens, donc.


----------



## Nawaq

j'essaie de me rappeler quand je prenais le bus pour aller au collège, qu'est-ce que je disais ?

bon... _chauffeur de bus_, OK, _conducteur de bus_, OK... bon, um, pour le car (y a beaucoup de gens qui disent *auto*car et *auto*bus ? c'est hors-sujet ? un fil juste pour ça peut-être, j'en sais rien...), en fait c'est pareil pour car, chauffeur ou conducteur, j'ai dû entendre les deux, mais je préfère chauffeur.


----------



## iuytr

Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'on dit conducteur de train et pas chauffeur de train alors que ce mot vient, je suppose, de l'entretien des machines à vapeur donc des trains. Sans doute que le chauffeur ne faisait que pelleter du charbon, alors que le mécanicien réglait la machine mais alors comment est-ce passé aux véhicules automobiles ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bien que _conduite, conduire, conducteur _s'appliquèrent à partir du XIVe siècle d'une façon générale au fait de diriger (le TLF_i_ à conducteur), l'une de leurs applications concernait la conduite des animaux, ce qui nous a valu les _conducteurs de diligence_.

Quand sont arrivés les véhicules automoteurs, le fait qui semble avoir le plus marqué les esprits est la substitution de la force d'une machine à la traction animale. D'où, semble-t-il, cette importance prise par le mot de _chauffeur_ parallèlement à celui de _conducteu_r et ses emplois par extension. _Conducteur de locomotive _semble suivre une logique inverse, sauf peut-être si l'on considère l'ensemble du train. Un autre facteur puissant a pu jouer, cette nostalgie des trains à vapeur qui aurait pu faire qu'on ne voulut pas reprendre le nom des conducteurs de locomotives électriques de celui des conducteurs de machines à vapeur. Mais il n'est pas nécessaire d'aller chercher jusque là, puisqu'en effet un moteur électrique n'a pas besoin de tout ce travail du chauffeur dans une locomotive à vapeur.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> J'avoue qu'au féminin, je trouve « conductrice » plus heureux que « chauffeuse » .
> Mais sinon je dis « chauffeur ».  Comme eux :


Osons-nous  d'essayer _chauffeure_, au même modèle qu'_auteure_? Je n'aime pas ces titres féminins, mais on peut voir _auteure_.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi, j'oserais bien _chauffeure.  _Tout comme je préfère (au son)  _ contrôleure _à _contrôleuse.  _
Et que je dirais plus volontiers_ recruteure _ou_ recrutrice _que _recruteuse. _Mais :


> chauffeur  chauffeuse   La forme _chauffeure_ n’est pas retenue.
> contrôleur contrôleuse  La forme _contrôleure_ n’est pas retenue.
> recruteur   recruteuse


 Source : Répertoire de noms masculins et féminins
Pour les plus curieux (ce qui suit n'est qu'un extrait) : Les noms et adjectifs en -eur


> - Lorsque le nom ou l'adjectif correspond à un verbe et qu'il n'existe aucun autre nom de la même famille en _-tion, -ture, -taire_ ou _-torat_,
> le féminin se marque généralement par la finale _-euse_.
> - Pour les noms en _-teur_, les règles sont plus complexes car plusieurs critères peuvent entrer en jeu.
> - Lorsqu'il n'existe pas de verbe correspondant, le féminin se marque seulement par le changement du déterminant.
> Le français du Québec et de Suisse ajoute dans ce cas la marque _-e_ du féminin.


----------



## Reynald

Pour l'anecdote, dans certains vieux autobus parisiens on pouvait lire : "Il est interdit de parler au machiniste".
Je n'ai jamais entendu personne utiliser ce terme dans la vie quotidienne mais, vérification faite, il est toujours utilisé dans les documents de la RATP (_machiniste receveur_), parallèlement à _conducteur / conductrice. _Il est également utilisé par les conducteurs entre eux ou lorsqu'ils évoquent leur métier (blogs).
La RATP recrute 1000 conducteurs et conductrices de bus
http://www.cfdt-ratp.com/TR/Instruction_professionnelle_machiniste_receveur_112008.pdf


----------



## rouelle

iuytr said:


> Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'on dit conducteur de train et pas chauffeur de train alors que ce mot vient, je suppose, de l'entretien des machines à vapeur donc des trains. Sans doute que le chauffeur ne faisait que pelleter du charbon, alors que le mécanicien réglait la machine mais alors comment est-ce passé aux véhicules automobiles ?


Bonjour, 
Je viens de voir d'après vos réponses qu'on ne peut pas dire:
Chauffeur de train, que seulement conducteur de train est possible.
Par contre pour le bus, je viens de lire que tous les deux sont possibles: chauffeur de bus / conducteur de bus
Et pour le taxi et le camion? Est-ce qu'on peut dire "conducteur de taxi" et "conducteur de camion"  (ou chauffeur de camion??)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour le conducteur d'un train, on parle plutôt de _*mécanicien*_ comme déjà dit plus haut…

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répéter ce qui a déjà été dit, *chauffeur* désigne avant tout une profession, tandis que *conducteur* désigne toute personne dirigeant un véhicule. Pour le conducteur d'un bus, d'un camion ou d'un taxi, on peut donc souvent employer les deux, mais c'est aussi une affaire de contexte.

_Le *chauffeur* de taxi aida ses clients à charger leurs valises dans le coffre.
Les *chauffeurs* de camion faisaient la grève et bloquaient toute la circulation avec leurs poids lourds._

_Le *conducteur* du taxi perdit le contrôle de son véhicule qui alla s'écraser contre un réverbère.
Le *conducteur* de camion est poursuivi pour homicide involontaire après avoir écrasé un piéton._


----------

